# 1918 Elgin, to trade or sell!



## Faron (May 12, 2010)

I am new on this site so please bare with me. I have had problems loading pix to show. But I came across an original Elgin bike in an older gentleman's  garage while doing some trading with him. I feel it is  rare item for sure! He claims it is a 1918. Has the tool box tank, carbide light on the forks, wooden wheels. luggage rack, drop stand, original seat, but missing the chain guard. I would greatly appreciate anyone's input on this beautiful bike and what it's value may be. If anyone would be seriously interested in this bike I have pix of it  I can email to anyone that provides their address. Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 12, 2010)

PM has been sent.


----------



## ohdeebee (May 13, 2010)

I'm interested! PM sent!


----------



## Robertriley (May 15, 2010)

I'd love to see a pic.  Robertriley312@hotmail.com


----------



## kccomet (May 15, 2010)

interested in your bike like to see some pics


----------



## DMNCLNR (May 15, 2010)

Try posting in the classifieds...


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 15, 2010)

Sent messege 3 days ago never got a reply? Like to see pics.


----------



## irene_crystal (May 15, 2010)

I sent a few pm's as well. Very interested


----------



## Faron (May 17, 2010)

Hello to all and thanks sooo much for your interest. I am telling up front that I am very new to this, that means bikes and computors, etc. I am actually a sign collector among other areas of collecting. I only got interested in bikes lately as I am gearing up for retirement and wanted a nice set of vintage rides. That is where I stumbled on 2 beautiful boys/girls Roadmaster Luxury Liner's and the Elgin. I am keeping the Liner's, and can get the Elgin. I just don't know what it is worth and if it warrrants my time and energy to get and ship out if necessary. I feel that it is a rare find and is a bike that could be restored to museum quality by the right person. I have had a tough time sending pix on this site and am open to help on doing that. For now I am sending them in emails to anyone that provides a link to their private email address like "Robertriley" did above. Thanks and I really am enjoying this site.  Faron!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 17, 2010)

I sent my email in a private message and will post it here to. taylorj@gonzaga.edu . Thanks, JT


----------

